# Caledonia, MI - 2004 Chevy 1500 Silverado w/ plow



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

-Short Box
-Gas
-4WD
-105,000 miles
-7' Fisher Straight snowplow.
-Ebling rear plow HITCH only
-Loaded
-ShoMe LED lightbar w/ reverse beams

$10,500.00 or your BEST offer.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*NOW $10,000.00 or your BEST offer.*​


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

NOW $10,000.00 or your BEST offer.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

NOW $9,000.00 or your BEST offer​


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Any interest selling worth out rear plow


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

ponyboy said:


> Any interest selling worth out rear plow


What's your offer?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

$7500.00​


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*$7500.00*​


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*$7500.00*​


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Winter could be just around the corner.

She is yours for *$7,500.00*


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jon Geer said:


> Winter could be just around the corner.


Is that like "It's 5 o'clock somewhere?"


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

Do you have the Ebling for it?


----------

